# Petrol Leather (TJ), and Leather Colour Palette



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Below are some pictures that show all the available leather colours for the Phaeton. I have been searching for months to try and find a Phaeton with a Petrol (*LE*) interior, but without any luck. When I could not find one even at the Glass Factory in Dresden last week, I sort of gave up - I decided that the only way I could illustrate the Petrol colour, and thus complete our library of leather colour photos, would be to photograph the actual hides themselves.
First, I must make a big warning / disclaimer here about the accuracy of the colours in the photos. I tried taking the pictures with a flash, but found out very quickly that the flash washed out the colour, so flash photography was out of the question. I then tried taking the pictures without the flash, and then found out that the ambient light available was not quite enough to allow for really high quality pictures. I have never seen the sun shine on Dresden – it has been cloudy and overcast every time I have visited there. Sebastian assures me that there are at least 2 or 3 sunny days every year, and residents are notified in advance when one is anticipated.
So – when you look at these photos, don't consider them to be true colour representation, instead, use them for comparison purposes. It’s pretty easy to find a Phaeton with a sun beige, anthracite, or navy blue interior – have a look at the real thing first, then compare the real thing with the picture of the same colour, and now you have a reference point for comparing, for example, navy blue to petrol, or petrol to anthracite.
You will note that there are 10 hides on the table. These represent the 5 different colours available as ‘standard order’ interior colours. Each colour is available in two qualities: Sensitive Classic Style, which is the highest quality, and the only quality that was available in North America during model year 2004, and Vienna Classic Style, which is a thicker, more conventional type of leather, not unlike the leather seating surfaces you get in a Jetta or Passat (Vienna Classic is thicker than the leather on the Jetta or Passat, but the surface texture is the same – it has a grain to it, whereas the Sensitive Classic has no grain). Vienna Classic Style is now available as a North American option for the 2005 model year V8 Phaeton only. VW of NA makes a $500 upcharge if you order Navy Blue or Petrol in either style. I have no idea why they do this.
You will also see one smaller, loose piece in the photos. This is a swatch of Petrol, in Sensitive Classic Style. I placed the Petrol swatch over top of the hides, to allow a comparison to be made “side by side’.
Although Petrol is often described in the VW literature (notably the parts catalog) as ‘green’, this is really far from the truth. Petrol is a remarkable colour, it is very similar to blue, but without the ‘brightness’ that is inherent in blue. VW suggests, in their European product literature, that Petrol would co-ordinate well with any standard exterior paint colour except Luna Blue or Aubergine. Personally, I think a Campanella White Phaeton with a Petrol interior would be stunning. I'm not even sure if VW has ever made one, as Campanella White is the rarest exterior colour, and Petrol is the rarest interior colour.
Michael
*All the 'Standard' Leather Colours*
_There are two hides of each colour, one in Vienna Classic Style, one in Sensitive Classic Style. The colours are identical._
Hides on the table in the background are 'VW Individual' colour choices.








*A different perspective*
_The arrangement of the hides is identical in all these photos._








_The colour at the far right is Anthracite_








_The loose swatch across the top of the table is Petrol_


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Petrol Leather (TJ), and Leather Colour Palette (PanEuropean)*

A couple of weeks ago when I bought my Phaeton, I test-drove a Petrol interior Phaeton at Alexandria VW (it might still be there for sale). While I loved the Gray exterior on the car, I didn't like Petrol, and it cost an additional $500 more than other colors. On a bright sunny day, the Petrol interior almost looks turquoise -- it's definitely a blue-green color.
- Dave


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Petrol Leather (uberanalyst)*

Dave:
Yes, you are correct, all of the _trim_ (non-leather stuff) associated with Petrol has a blue-green hue to it. The impression I got from looking at the leather itself was that it did not have a lot of green in it.
I hope we can get some photos of the complete car with the Petrol interior.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Petrol Leather (PanEuropean)*

Found this photo of a petrol leather interior - not the greatest, but it does show both the leather and the trim colour.
*Petrol Leather Interior*
_Photo was originally taken to show the phone insert, but the interior colour is petrol._


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Petrol Leather ([email protected])*

Here's a better photo of a Petrol Leather interior. The wood trim in this car is Black ****ar Grain
*Petrol Leather Interior*


----------



## VPRKLR (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: Petrol Leather (ThwartedEfforts)*

I have the Petrol interior. Do you want some pic's Michael?


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

The Petrol leather looks fine for me. But that Black ****ar Grain "wood" looks way cool to me. Although I would love to see the "forest" where this come from!







I've never really thought of it, but a "marble" finish (as I would describe this) on car interior woods would look good. Again, IMO.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (whealy)*

I agree . The marble look is beautiful and certainly unique.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Petrol Leather (VPRKLR)*

Funny, the touch-up bottle for my Pacific Blue W8 reads _Petrol Perleffect_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Petrol Leather (VWGUY4EVER)*

Petrol is commonly used in Europe (in the German speaking countries) to describe a dark blue-green colour. It's not a practice exclusive to VW, I have seen it in office furniture catalogs.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Petrol Leather (PanEuropean)*

Many thanks to Joe for taking these pictures of his Phaeton, which has a Petrol leather interior.
This is a very complex colour, like many of the Phaeton exterior colours, it can look quite different depending on what the lighting conditions are. For example, compare the night-time picture above with the day time pictures below. Petrol leather can look stunning when selected together with some of the silver or the various grey exterior colours, for example, Coucou Grey, which also has hints of blue, grey and green in it.
*Petrol Leather Interior*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Petrol Leather (PanEuropean)*

Daniel and I found this Tarantella Black Phaeton with a Petrol interior when we were visiting his dealer in Switzerland last week. The car really looked good. At first, we weren't really sure if it was Petrol or navy blue. I had to look at the build sticker in the trunk to confirm that it was, in fact, Petrol.
Petrol is the rarest of the Phaeton interior colours.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Having seen navy leather inside a Silver Phaeton (with Chestnut, killer combo), I can verify that that is indeed Petrol leather. More of a blue green than dark blue...
~PC


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_Having seen navy leather inside a Silver Phaeton (with Chestnut, killer combo), I can verify that that is indeed Petrol leather. More of a blue green than dark blue...
~PC



It also, looks like 2 colors.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (rmg2)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

What a fantastic interior color.


----------

